# how to identify utility trailer axle



## andyt (May 5, 2007)

I picked up a utility trailer two weeks ago. It was advertised as having a single 3500lb axle and when I went to look at it the guy told me again that both the trailers he was selling had 3500lb axles. When I registered it old the registration doc said it was a 909kg (2000lb) trailer and I had them change it. Assumed that the previous owner registered it as a 2000 so it would be a little cheaper. Thought nothing more of it. 

Then today I'm rubbing the paint off to give it fresh coat and I find a sticker describing a 2000 lb axle on the front A frame. (guess I should have read that before I bought it)

How can I positivly id the axle. I have loaded the trailer a few times so a GVW of 3500lbs. Axle looked and towed fine. Now I'm worried I got screwed. The axle has the square plate at each end for brakes to be added. Apart from that it looks like a bog rusty axle. It has 14" 5 bolt wheels and the tires are rated for 1800lbs each. The coupler is good for 7000lbs. Trailer is 12'x6' and I know the guy before had used it to haul a small Kubota tractor. 

Any held to id the axle would be appreciated. This is the first trailer I have bought, I hope I didnt slip up.

Andy


----------



## andyt (May 5, 2007)

here is the actual trailer

http://www.loadtrail.com/sa7710.htm

its the one at the top. Seems its only offered with 3500 axle yet the sticker on my a frame said 2000.

whats going on?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Measure the axle diamiter, a 2000lbs is 1 3/4, a 3500lbs is 2 3/8, a 6000lbs is 3 inch.

There are as always exceptions


----------



## andyt (May 5, 2007)

thats exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I measured and it is indeed 2 3/8".

Also - correction to my earlier post the trailer has 15" 5 on 5 wheels. 

So after I took a look at the axle there and then went back to the sticker on the A-Frame, I noticed the 909kg(2000lb) wasnt part of the original sticker. They had been stuck over the top of the original numbers for some reason. I peeled them off and says 3500lb under neath. I don't why someone would do that but its definately 2 3/8. Thank you very much. Weight off my mind.


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

In Canada, any trailer without brakes has a legal GVWR of 2000LBS. All of my single axles have 3500 lb axles, but don't get caught at that weight without brakes.


----------



## andyt (May 5, 2007)

I wonder if that is why it was registered and labeled as 2000lb. 

I've always thought it better to have it registered as what it is and just dont carry a load that puts it over 2000 due to the lack of brakes. I figured that way if I am ever over weight at least the paper work is correct and I'm only guilty of not having brakes. 

If I re-register it as 2000lb and get caught weighing 3000lb I'm guilty of overloading the trailer AND not having brakes. 


However if the law says "any trailer without brakes has a legal GVWR of 2000LBS" then even if it has twin 5200lb axles it still has a GVWR of 2000. 

I guess the easiest thing to do is get brakes. Then everything is solved.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

And at least in the states, well mine at least, its cheaper to register a smaller, lighter capacity trailer than a bigger HD one.


----------

